# Wacom Tablet in KDE

## Holysword

Hey there,

I have just acquired a Wacom Drawing Tablet (INTUOS Pen Small, if that even matters) and installed  kde-misc/wacomtablet package, but when I enter systemsettings it shows the message

"Please start the KDE wacom tablet service to use this configuration dialog. The service is required for tablet detection and profile support."

What service would that be?

----------

## atemv

According to this code snippet what I found:

```
  156     if( !connectedTablets.isValid() ) {

  157         QString errorTitle = i18n( "KDE tablet service not found" );

  158         QString errorMsg   = i18n( "Please start the KDE wacom tablet service to use this configuration dialog.\n"

  159                                    "The service is required for tablet detection and profile support." );

  160         showError( errorTitle, errorMsg );
```

in kcmwacomtabletwidget.cpp

source: http://api.kde.org/extragear-api/base-apidocs/wacomtablet/html/kcmwacomtabletwidget_8cpp_source.html

Your tablet is not detected by the system. 

Is

```
Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)
```

enabled in your kernel?

and

Is wacom is listed in

```
INPUT_DEVICES="..."
```

in your make.conf file?

----------

## Holysword

 *atemv wrote:*   

> Your tablet is not detected by the system. 

 

Not really. kde_wacom_tabletfinder detects it normally.

 *atemv wrote:*   

> Is
> 
> ```
> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB)
> ```
> ...

 

Yes.

 *atemv wrote:*   

> Is wacom is listed in
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="..."
> ```
> ...

 

It was not, but I did emerge xf86-input-wacom. Is there anything that needs to be recompiled with the new INPUT_DEVICES?

The tablet does work fine, but I cannot configure or customize anything (and some of the keys are just doing funny things, which I'd like to remap). Also it is supposed to accept multi-touch gestures for zooming in and rotating, but it does not react when I touch with my fingers... b then, also my synaptics touchpad does not work in this laptop.

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> INTUOS Pen Small

  *Quote:*   

>  it is supposed to accept multi-touch gestures

 

Are you sure about it?

They come in 2 versions, "pen" and "pen and touch".

I configured my tablet adding a file to xorg.conf.d. No idea about KDE way, moved away from it when developers abandoned mature 3.5 in favor of unusable (at least at that time) 4.

It didn't require any service to be started.

----------

## Holysword

 *szatox wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   INTUOS Pen Small  *Quote:*    it is supposed to accept multi-touch gestures 
> 
> Are you sure about it?
> 
> They come in 2 versions, "pen" and "pen and touch".

 

Doesn't it? The manual says it does, so that's why I'm confused.

I also used KDE 3.5, and I migrated to KDE 4 when it was "unstable", but before they drop KKDE 3.5. Regardless of the flag it was quite stable, I can only wonder what kind of problem were you having with KDE4.

----------

## szatox

That remins me something more about it, "Intuos" (former Bamboo) vs "Intuos pro" (former Intuos). Possibly this is where confusion comes from. How not to do rebranding...

Anyway, unless you really need that KDE configuration stuff, try with xorg.conf.

You can also try enabling it with xsetwacom. Make sure you actually have TOUCH device first:

 *Quote:*   

> $ xsetwacom --list devices
> 
> Wacom Intuos Pro S Pen stylus   	id: 10	type: STYLUS    
> 
> Wacom Intuos Pro S Pen eraser   	id: 11	type: ERASER    
> ...

 

You can also use xsetwacom to temporarily change some options without restarting X

----------

